# I need something to fix mouse double clicking



## Smigze (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm getting a headache from my Razer Deathadder which started malfunctioning after just 6 months of usage


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 13, 2015)

Send it back, it should have a year warranty.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 13, 2015)

I had that problem once.  I smashed the thing on my desk until it shattered into pieces.  Problem solved.

I wouldn't recommend that if it is under warranty though...see newtekie1.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 13, 2015)

Yeah didn't they extend it some time back to 2 years ?, i quit buying there mice due that issue how ever my Steelseries did it to under warranty and the replacement after that did.

And with it being under warranty i cleaned the switch with some Isopropyl and problem went away for the most part.


----------



## Smigze (Feb 13, 2015)

How often should the double clicking occur before sending it back?


----------



## RealNeil (Feb 13, 2015)

Smigze said:


> How often should the double clicking occur before sending it back?



When it's doing it enough to bother you, the consumer. That's why we have that warranty to fall back on when something breaks.

RMA it.


----------



## Devon68 (Feb 13, 2015)

It's double left click right? I managed to fix it by taking it apart and cleaning it, but I have a 3$ mouse and yours is still under warranty so I would not do that.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 13, 2015)

Either clean from human goo, or replace the switches, take apart some 2$ mouse and resolder them in razer...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 13, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I had that problem once.  I smashed the thing on my desk until it shattered into pieces.  Problem solved.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend that if it is under warranty though...see newtekie1.


 
That is simply priceless!! Especially funny is the part about referring to newtekie.


----------



## peche (Feb 13, 2015)

send it back and stay away from razer, mostly on mice....see all negative opinions:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...and-your-hated-one.208701/page-4#post-3235392

Regards,


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 13, 2015)

get a MX510/518 or a g300s/400s/G500S/700S or a Roccat Kone XTD or Tyon


----------



## Ruyki (Feb 13, 2015)

If it's under warranty, just have it replaced/fixed.

If it's out of warranty, you can take apart the switch, take out the spring and retention it. I fixed my left button and button 4 on my deathadder like this. Keep in mind that if you mess up doing this, you can break your mouse for good.

Here's a guide:
http://www.instructables.com/id/Repair-mouse-with-double-click-problem/


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 13, 2015)

eidairaman1 said:


> get a MX510/518


No, no, no, they have been discontinued and I got shafted by a company selling "new" MX518s only to discover from Logitech that they are not an authorized reseller so the warranty was void.  Avoid like the plague.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 13, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> No, no, no, they have been discontinued and I got shafted by a company selling "new" MX518s only to discover from Logitech that they are not an authorized reseller so the warranty was void.  Avoid like the plague.


 
Yeah, you won't find one unless it's used and from a trusted source, like someone on TPU.  Logitech has released a successor, with the exact same grip and feel, called the G400s.  It has higher DPI, but other than that, if your eyes were closed you'd swear you were using a 518.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 13, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Yeah, you won't find one unless it's used and from a trusted source, like someone on TPU.  Logitech has released a successor, with the exact same grip and feel, called the G400s.  It has higher DPI, but other than that, if your eyes were closed you'd swear you were using a 518.



same design, I had a 510, Im using a Roccat Kone now, very durable


----------



## AsRock (Feb 13, 2015)

Ferrum Master said:


> Either clean from human goo, or replace the switches, take apart some 2$ mouse and resolder them in razer...



I have had so many mice each and everyone one has suffered the fate, normally i find that it is not due to what you call goo but in fact the button part of the switch wearing on the switch casing all so the case wearing which makes very fine dust which clogs the switch.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 13, 2015)

This will fix it



Spoiler












Alternatively, if youre from the U.S this will also do a fine jerb



Spoiler










Spoiler



Its a S&W 500 50.Cal







Or you could just RMA if under warranty. but if money is no object then the above two methods are so much more fun and therapeutic



Alternatively again,

If youre from Iran, Or any Arabic/Islamic nation (no offense intended) then maybe this would be more suitable.



Spoiler











^ I dont like this method though btw, you wont get to enjoy a new mouse afterwards if you choose this option


----------



## peche (Feb 13, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> This will fix it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you made my day dude...!
lol


----------

